# Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games



## drgrudge (Aug 3, 2005)

I see a lot of threads where members ask for Cellphone Ringtones, Wallpapers & Games etc.. so made a thread where we can see the sites. In case there are any illegal sites mentioned below plz PM any mod and we can remove the same. 

So all the threads asking for the same will be closed (or deleted). 

*For Ringtones:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=24245
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=23701
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22967
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22470
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20541
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=20225
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=11616
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10823
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10768
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8577
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25394
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3789 

*Other sites:*
*www.polyphonicringtonez.com/wap/
*cellphoneforums.net/f36
*www.stuff-puff.tk/
*www.sr-ultimate.com/mid/
*www.freehinditones.com/
*www.fone-tonez.co.uk/extras/Ringtones/ 



*For Games:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12504

*Other sites:*
www.mobile9.com


*For wallpapers:*
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25767
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5169&highlight=moblie+wallpaper


*Others:*
www.wallpaperspecial.com
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=119405

Note: Please post only freewares (games, themes,etc..) and legal websites only. All illegal sites URL will be snipped or post deleted and members warned.


----------



## crashuniverse (Aug 5, 2005)

wow! this z rili helpful. n innovative too.


----------



## kaysquare (Aug 19, 2005)

go to dakkustudios.co.uk this guy has got an exquisite collection of wallpapers.

also there are three very nice symbian series60 themes.


----------



## hittheswitch (Aug 29, 2005)

My advice on mobile websites featuring downloads will be : - "YAHOO GROUPS ".
Come on everyone grow up.Its the best place to find all sorts of applications for your phone as well as wallpapers and other stuff.

For P900 if you need the themes then the best place to visit is
www.p900club.us


----------



## ~HeadShot~ (Sep 1, 2005)

Nice thread, grudge! 
Remember me still?


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 2, 2005)

*which is the best WAP site for hindi ringtoens download*

which is the best WAP(mobile) site for hindi ringtoens download...midi





btw i cannot upload my avatar


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 2, 2005)

_Threads merged_


----------



## anandk (Sep 14, 2005)

here is a list of some freeware symbian/nokia/mobile games. 

Yahtzee - Classic game 
*jtrotman.tripod.com/yahtzee.html 

TripplePop 
*www.nokiausa.com/support/pho...48,3650,00.html 

Bombz - Minesweeper clone 
*www.wellu.org/app.htm 

Vexed - Puzzle Game 
*www.symbiandiaries.com/vexed/ 

Doom - Port 
*www.wildpalm.co.uk/ 

MammothHunter -'Find it'
*www.garret.ru/~knizhnik/mobile.html 

Xedious - Arcade game 
*personal.inet.fi/private/riihimaki/s60/ 

Triz Tetris clone 
*www.wellu.org/app.htm 

Bounce 
*www.nokiausa.com/support/pho...48,3650,00.html 

CardDeck 
*www.nokiausa.com/support/pho...48,3650,00.html 

TapTaTop 
*www.tetraedge.com/taptatop1.htm 

SameGame - Puzzle 
*www.lysator.liu.se/~sdw/other.shtml 

Queens - Checkers and Jumpers board games 
*www.lonelycatgames.com/ 

Crystal Pop 
*www.newlc.com/article.php3?id_article=98 

Frozen Bubble 
*fb-s60.sourceforge.net/?opt=1 

The Journey - Adventure game 
*journey.schlabo.com/ 

Lines 
*www.iolansoftware.fi/lines.html 

Freemines - Minesweeper game 
*www.sacredware.com/Default.a...p;Pr ojectID=4 

Wordix - Tetrix 
*www.garret.ru/~knizhnik/mobile.html 

ZombieMansion 
*www.zeroindex.co.uk/ 

Tower of Hanoi 
*www.mjsoft.nm.ru/ 

Swarm - Galaxian
*www.zeroindex.co.uk/ 

Kwoki - Eggs 
*www.slajerek.demon.pl/kwoki/ 

Blackjack 
*www.zeroindex.co.uk/ 

VideoPoker 
*www.zeroindex.co.uk/


----------



## anandk (Sep 14, 2005)

*Useful Applications for CellFons.*

Some Useful Applications for Symbian/Nokia/CellFons...

here is an indicative list of some mobile phone applications, which are quite useful. a short desciption is given where reqd, along with the link where posbl. some are freeware but some are share/trial ware.

===========================
  ANTI-VIRUS:

simworks antivirus : posbly the first and stl considered the finest.
*www.simworks.biz/sav/AntiVirus.php?id=home

symantec mobile security + firewall
*news.softpedia.com/news/Symantec-is-entering-mobile-antivirus-solutions-market-1779.shtml

f-secure
*www.f-secure.com/wireless/fb-4.
*www.fb-4.com/

karpersky antivirus for mobiles
*www.kaspersky.com/trials?chapter=168953017

mcafee VirusScan Mobile
*www.networkassociates.com/us/products/mcafee/mobile/integration/mobile_integration_vs.htm

mobile disinfector
*www.clickapps.com/moreinfo.htm?pid=3046&section=S60

s-mobile virusguard and exo virus stop are some other avlbl.
=======================
  FILE, TASK, MEMORY MANAGERS:

appman v 1.04  
a professional tool for any smartphone user who wants to get the most from his device. Dozens unique functions and features are available: 
system summary view; memory and disks information; extended applications  management, including compresxsed ones; complete management, control and information about running applications, processes, threads, open files, etc; adding any application to favourites, removing trash from previously installed apps, memory compression, and more. 
*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=appman60&pl=n6600

sysman
sysman helps you to control applications better, make calls faster and send your messages more easily. this application includes features of an advanced task manager, which will substitute for the standart one. sysman lets you create and configure Favourites views which consist of speed dials, speed contacts, speed sms/mms/email, start an application. it also lets u create a hot key for any action.
*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=blacklist60&pl=n6600

fexplorer
fexplorer is a very popular freeware 3rd party manager for symbian s60
smartphones has been updated to version 1.14 
www.gosymbian.com
*users.skynet.be/domi/fexplorer.htm 

switcher task manager 
*www.ki-ag.de/pages/tech/switcher.html 

taskspy ia a task manager with cpu load and free memory display 
*www.pushl.com/ 

memory monitor 
*www.newlc.com/article.php3?id_article=109 

fileman : *www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=fileman60&pl=n6600

sysinfo - system information utility
*www.newlc.com/article.php3?id_article=278 

====================
 CALLBLOCKERS : these applications automatically reject unwanted calls
blacklist 

*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=blacklist60&pl=n6600

blackballer 
*www.killermobile.com/blackballer.html

interactive voice call master: posbly the best of the lot with plenty 
of customizable options. responses includes: accept, interactive voice 
scenario, busy tone, mute the ringer andreject+send SMS.
www.mobisophy.com
=======================
 8) RECORD CALLS AND CALL RELATED:
spycall : Spy Call is an automated conversation recodring program designed 
for the Nokia Series60 platform*. Spy Call detects all incoming/outgoing 
calls and automatically askswhether you want to save the conversation or 
not. *www.killermobile.com/spycall.html

callrecorder
*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=callrecorder60&pl=n6600

answering machines
smart answer is one of the better ones. 
*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=sanswer60&pl=n6600

callcheater : With the help of this program you will be able to play 
different sounds during a phone conversation, i.e: sounds of street, 
traffic jam, building site, garden, airport etc. 
*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=callcheater60&pl=n6600

=======================
  MISC :

phonelock honelock brings extra security to the phone by enabling remote locking of the phone via SMS messages. Once locked the phone can be unlocked only with the phone's unlock code.
www.sysopendiqia.com

fscaller 
full screen caller allows you to see a big picture of a person when you are 
receiving a phone call if this person is stored in your contacts database
*www.symbianware.com/product.php?id=fscaller60&pl=n6600

camcorder pro
unlimited time video recording facility
*my-symbian.com/7650/applications/applications.php?fldAuto=467&faq=4
*developer.handango.com/PlatformPro...talog=0&sectionId=0&productId=127583&review=1

lenses
wih this u can even give comic or other kinds of special effects to ur photos.

torch - Use screen as a torch 
*www.compsoc.man.ac.uk/~ashley/ 

spmark - performance measurement utility
*www.futuremark.com/download/?spmark04.shtml 

======================

as this list, collated from various sources on the net, is not exhaustive, do share and enrich it pls.


----------



## vswizard (Sep 15, 2005)

You can download all these apps from www.gsmhacks.com/forums


----------



## hareesh (Sep 20, 2005)

Check this out
www.zedge.no
a very useful one


----------



## vswizard (Sep 22, 2005)

Another One..

www.gsmhack.com/forums

Really Good one


----------



## niravjadwani (Sep 25, 2005)

*I agree! Yahoo groups are excellent.*



			
				hittheswitch said:
			
		

> My advice on mobile websites featuring downloads will be : - "YAHOO GROUPS ".
> Come on everyone grow up.Its the best place to find all sorts of applications for your phone as well as wallpapers and other stuff.
> 
> For P900 if you need the themes then the best place to visit is
> www.p900club.us



If any one need games or ringtones, Its fantastic. But i think they may be illegal. So please do it at your own risk.


----------



## koolblues (Sep 27, 2005)

nice games n wallpapers 
thanx guys


----------



## raj16 (Oct 7, 2005)

*hi*

can anybody tell how to download application in Sony Ericsson k500i and whether we can enable bluetooth in this. if yes how?


----------



## solomon_paulraj (Oct 9, 2005)

*TAMIL RINGTONES FOR FREE!*

this site gives you a collection of tamil ringtones

 *adheeth.com/ringtones/index.php


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 25, 2005)

i have a collection of sum nice poly tones.....

hmmm....am i allowed to post them here.....thru rapidshare?????


----------



## swades (Oct 25, 2005)

*Where to download stuff for Nokia 6600??*

Hi Friends,

I know this topic must have been posted here a thousand and one times but still i wanted to know from where i can download softwares,themes,tones in amr and wav format  for free ...  etc etc 

I tried searchin in google and yahoo but i couldn't get a proper site.

So if you could all help me in this i will be very grateful 2 u.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## anandk (Oct 25, 2005)

try, amongst others.........
*www.zedge.no/
*gallery.mobile9.com/c/nokia-6600-themes/1/


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 25, 2005)

Well after getting a nod frm Revolt...err....frm drgrudge.....
i'll be posting sum nice wallpapers as well as poly tones

First set of 10 wallpapers ( 128*128 ) 

*rapidshare.de/files/6736905/Wall_1.zip.html

Sample pic  ... >> 
*img354.imageshack.us/img354/889/40rn.jpg


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 25, 2005)

Going in for the second set of wallpapers ...

Second set have 20 wallpapers 

Sample pics ... 

*img472.imageshack.us/img472/1199/102md.jpg
*img472.imageshack.us/img472/9576/190ty.jpg


Herez ur download link .. 

*rapidshare.de/files/6737121/wall_2.zip.html


----------



## alib_i (Oct 26, 2005)

Some of them are GOOD.
Keep up the good work.

BTW, wht is that "11 Buffs" or whatever written on the lower right side of pics ?

-----
alibi


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 26, 2005)

here goes the third pack of 20 wallpapers ....

Sample pic.....
*img238.imageshack.us/img238/1648/295cj.jpg


download it frm 
*rapidshare.de/files/6786937/wall_3.zip.html


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 26, 2005)

here u go with the 4th set having 30 wallpapers .... 

sample pic....
*img402.imageshack.us/img402/8310/baby0ju.jpg

Download it .....
*rapidshare.de/files/6787117/wall_4.zip.html


----------



## grinning_devil (Oct 26, 2005)

alib_i said:
			
		

> BTW, wht is that "11 Buffs" or whatever written on the lower right side of pics ?
> 
> -----
> alibi



dont really know....
can be a logo of the site i downloaded them frm ... no idea!!!   :roll:


----------



## izzikio_rage (Oct 27, 2005)

cool collection of sites . hey I guess you can take any standard desktop wallpaper and resize it to make one for your phone . That is what i do (transfer via data cable and make it on irfan view)


----------



## munnabhai (Nov 10, 2005)

Wanna download latest software for ur Smbian os(nokia 6600 etc) or for an other mobile on earth just log on to    ----------- www.getjar.com----------------- and see for urself and at last the r all FREEEEEEEEEbies! so go and check it out  [/url]


----------



## gery128 (Nov 11, 2005)

Hey Guys !!! Just go to the Imserba.com for complete downloads on Mobiles!! you will be amazed by the forum contents!! 

Also anyone can provide me the info about caller tune software for symbian phone ????


----------



## piyush gupta (Nov 30, 2005)

*Free Hindi ringtones*

HI 

Do anyone tells me a site to transfer ringtones free from ne tto mobile especially Cellone airtel &hutch


----------



## navneeth_snr (Dec 1, 2005)

you can download them to computer and then transfer using a datacable / bluetooth

*www.muskurahat.com/mobile/ringtones/ptones/


----------



## dikudik (Dec 2, 2005)

Hi

u require dku5 cable to download tones and the name of the site is 
*www.funmazaa.com


----------



## vishald (Dec 4, 2005)

U can download rings pics & many more from www.mobango.com


----------



## Tech&ME (Dec 6, 2005)

*Nokia E-mail Client*

Can anyone tell me where can I download a FREE e-mail client for my Nokia 6600.

The default client available in Nokia 6600 is not fuctioning properly and so, I am looking a good freeware e-mail cilent like Outlook Express for my Nokia 6600

Please help me.


----------



## medigit (Dec 9, 2005)

*how to download ringtone for free...*

recently purchased 6610i NOKIA.Can anyone tell me how to download polyphonic ringtones for free.In certain sites songs with codes are there like

1,2,4,8(Hold 5),4..........     .what is this code.How to get the song can anyone help....


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

those codes u see are the keys u need to press in the given sequence in the composer in order to create the ringtone.


----------



## medigit (Dec 9, 2005)

does NOKIA 6610i has COMPOSER.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

Yes it does.


----------



## medigit (Dec 9, 2005)

where is it and how to enter the codes.Could anyone elaborate.This is my first mobile so obviously need explaination in layman terms.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

it must be in the menu item called 'Extras', i'm not sure coz i don't have that particular handset.
As far as entering the codes is concerned
1 means pressing the button which has 1 written on it (really,i'm not kidding) and so on
Hold 5 means u keep the 5 button pressed for a longer duration than the other keys.


----------



## medigit (Dec 9, 2005)

can find composer in the pHone.BTW i have Hutch connection.Whats the hareg for activating GPRS and to surf the net.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

send HW to 123
charges are Rs.99 per month.


----------



## medigit (Dec 9, 2005)

dont want to spend 99rs .is there free alternate like the composer as u have said.


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Dec 9, 2005)

u can read the cellphone manual to find out where exactly the composer is located.


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 12, 2005)

hey "medigit" friends
i am using nokia 6610i.
it does not have any composer.
i am using hutch prepaid connection.
and also GPRS.
it will cost around rs50 per month.
and 10paise per 10kb data u downloaded.
if u want to activate GPRS.
goto hutch site.


----------



## medigit (Dec 12, 2005)

hi 
   bendre123,
  can u tell me how to download ringtones for free from the net and what are the special fetaures in the phone.


----------



## bendre123 (Dec 13, 2005)

i am using nokia 6610i.
it does not have many features.
it has calender where u can store ur day notes,reminder,bithday.
it has very good memory of 4mb.
till now i store 200 photos, 70 polyphonic ringtones, 11 games.
all i downloaded through GPRS for free.
if u want to download ringtone for free then first activate the GPRS.
then goto service option in menu of ur mobile.
then goto GO TO address option.
then type the address  *wap.lasyk.net/
and press ok.
then the site will appear on ur mobile browser.
then u go to www.myt610.com on the internet on ur pc. then select appropriate songs and take wap number of that songs.
then goto ur mobile browser and then enter then the number on wap browser on ur mobile. and press ok.
then after few second u will recieve the ringtone.
u will charge only for data u downloaded.
normally ployphonic ringtones are between 10kb to 20kb.
so u will be charge around 20paise.
if u want more information then pm me


----------



## mobilegeek (Dec 17, 2005)

:edited:


----------



## shivaranjan.b (Dec 18, 2005)

I found one new website for ringtones and wallpapers

 Funplanet

Regards...


----------



## neerajvohra (Dec 26, 2005)

here is a new site containing wallpapers of nokia phones in 176x144 format.....
*nokiawallpapers.c-o.in/

gud one.....


----------



## knight17 (Dec 31, 2005)

*Free Software and Games for NOKIA 6600*

I am telling you some of the links of the free games and softwares made for nokia 6600.
   Free Wallpapers for Nokia 6600:-
*www.zedge.no/?side=logoer&pid=54

  Free Nokia 6600 name logo:-
*www.zedge.no/?side=navnelogo&phones=0&type=6&pid=54
  Free Nokia 6600 themes:-
*www.zedge.no/?side=themes&pid=54
  Free Nokia 6600 games:-
*www.zedge.no/?side=javagames&pid=54
  Free Nokia 6600 applications:-
*www.zedge.no/?side=java_applications&pid=54

  Free Nokia 6600 ringtones:-

*www.zedge.no/?side=lyder&pid=54

   Free Nokia 6600 3GP videos:-

*www.zedge.no/?side=videos&pid=54

   Free Nokia 6600 screensavers:-
*www.zedge.no/?side=mms&pid=54

You can use all of these links to download Free Wallpapers, Free name logos, Free Themes, Free games, Free applications, Free ringtones, Free 3GP videos, and Free Screensavers for Nokia 6600.
    Hoping that these links will help you to download all these.
Thanks
knight17


----------



## medigit (Dec 31, 2005)

> all i downloaded through GPRS for free.
> if u want to download ringtone for free then first activate the GPRS.
> then goto service option in menu of ur mobile.
> then goto GO TO address option.
> ...





Is there any other sites like the upper one.Its a very nice site but does not contain huge database.Plz tell about other free sites.


----------



## medigit (Jan 1, 2006)

i have got certain ringtones in *.rng  format.Is there any website where i can upload these files and download through GPRS wap site.


----------



## bendre123 (Jan 4, 2006)

medigit said:
			
		

> i have got certain ringtones in *.rng  format.Is there any website where i can upload these files and download through GPRS wap site.


i dont think ringtone *.rng format will support to ur Nokia 6610i.
but even if u want to load.
then www.imserba.com is the best site.
u can upload any file from photos to games.
then u can receive these files through GPRS.
I load 22 games,70 poly ringtones from this sites.
and their is also another site which has huge database
of photos its www.zedge.no.  u have to just register
on this site.


----------



## medigit (Jan 4, 2006)

can u elaborate the procedure like the guy has said about www.t610.com site.ie what is the wap address etc..  and what are the charges. give an example plz


----------



## medigit (Jan 4, 2006)

have registered at zedge and added wallpapers to my account through computer browsing.But when i accesss throug the wap ,the wap site says no files have been added to ur account.help..


----------



## bendre123 (Jan 4, 2006)

buts its working on my mobile.
did u login on the site with right user id and right password ?
did u enter same user id and password on wap site wap.zedge.no.?
if yes then it should be working.
if u want to load any photos to ur account.
just click on that photo. then click on add to my 
account.
then go to my account in menu option, then see the photos selected are their or not.
if it is their, then it should be available on wap link.


----------



## medigit (Jan 4, 2006)

yes i have entered right name and pass...


----------



## bendre123 (Jan 4, 2006)

did u see "my account"  in  menu option of web site (www.zedge.no).
click on that.
and see weather their any photos added or not.
if yes then these photos should be access by wap link.
and if not then ur my account on ur wap link will come blank.
if u have any problem regarding this then PM me detail of which handset u r using and what procedure u follow to download through wap link


----------



## Kamina No.1 (Jan 10, 2006)

*must have site*

hi guys

just try this too


*mobilecafe.tk


U can get everythin here


----------



## swades (Jan 20, 2006)

PLease can anyone tell if there is any software for converting mp3 files to amr or wav format..

I want 2 convert mp3 songs to small tones in wav or amr format for mu 6600.


PLease help me .. Thanks


----------



## montsa007 (Jan 25, 2006)

ya in google type .mp3 to .wav converter u will go to a site 4musics somethin i am not clear abt its a trial software for 15 days and 1.7 mb in size


----------



## mehulved (Jan 26, 2006)

swades said:
			
		

> PLease can anyone tell if there is any software for converting mp3 files to amr or wav format..
> 
> I want 2 convert mp3 songs to small tones in wav or amr format for mu 6600.
> 
> ...


Try out dbPowerAmp Music Convertor. ANd please check the forums it has been posted here in other threads.


----------



## bipul (Jan 31, 2006)

any one who can help me in javaapllication for my x phone II. is there any compatible .


----------



## freesardar (Feb 4, 2006)

*gaming*

i have a sony 508i. can i download games and transfer them via usb?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 4, 2006)

@freesardar As per what I saw in gsmarena, it is possible to do so. But, you can only install java games and not symbian games, I guess you'd know that.


----------



## rimalisaac (Feb 9, 2006)

*reg mobile tones and themes*

Softwares allow you to convert files from mp3 to midi (i dont want to mention the names just have a search). purchase such softwares and create your own ring tones......... Even nokia has its own nokia multimedia convertor to convert files that can be played on your mobile phones...... u can find this software in nokia official website in the forums section....... create a member account and download the softwares........ even it has many softwares there is also theme creators for both s40 and s60 applications........... just try this.


----------



## rimalisaac (Feb 9, 2006)

download nokia multimedia convertor from nokia website in nokia forums section


----------



## abhinav (Feb 12, 2006)

Hmmm well can I know any website providing Free WAV collection.

Hindi and English?


----------



## cooldip10 (Feb 16, 2006)

*Anti virus for Nokia 6610i*

I wanted to know whether I can install  a anti-virus in my n6610 i


----------



## mehulved (Feb 16, 2006)

cooldip you cannot install an anti-virus in nokia 6610i and nither need it as it's a series 40 phone and there are no viruses for it.


----------



## niravjadwani (Mar 5, 2006)

*Ngage firmware upgrade*

Do anyone know whether it is possible to upgrade the firm ware from home? do we compulsary go to the service station?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Mar 5, 2006)

Its 100% possible to upgrade the firmware urself!

U need the firmware files, data cable and s/w to flash the phone!

U can purchase whole kit from market, which contains all cables for approx. all kind of mobile phones, firmware files and the master s/w to flash phones! It costs approx. 3-4 K


----------



## aadipa (Mar 5, 2006)

I don't think firmware files are released legaly. Instead mobile vendors like SE have free online firmware update services.


----------



## Wh!Zk!D (Mar 8, 2006)

Wonder why Nokia doesn't have online fw updates like SEUS?? :roll:


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 3, 2006)

hey i heard recently a sofware called SPY CALL which records all the conversation.don't khow where to get it


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Apr 6, 2006)

I was googling for SE k700i features and found this site containing links to lot of resources for this phone:

Resources for K700i


----------



## medigit (Apr 6, 2006)

i recently bought Nokia 1600 .there is composer.. So i want the sites where i can get the composer codes for songs .Plz suggest the sites....


----------



## jasbir_jonny (May 11, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

how can i set mp3 tones as a ringtone on nokia6600?  is there any software update available?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 11, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Afaik, 6600 doesnt support MP3 as ringtones in any s/w version...


----------



## maharajadhiraj (May 20, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey guyz can u post some sites from where I can download themes for 6630


----------



## khin007 (May 21, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

try 
*mobuniverse.com/mobile_themes.html



			
				maharajadhiraj said:
			
		

> Hey guyz can u post some sites from where I can download themes for 6630


----------



## go_gamez (Jun 2, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

can any one plzz tell me how to downlaod applications for my new nokia 6270..
it does not support *.sis files..so does any 1 know of a site to downlaod free application for nokia 6270 ??


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jun 3, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Try out funmaza.com, mobango.com, imserba.com, techtalkz.com. Sure you'll find loads here. You could also check the sticky thread in mobile monsters which gives games themes etc. You'll find plenty.


----------



## gary4gar (Jun 3, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

1000 nokia java games.

sorry link not working anymore!


----------



## niravjadwani (Jun 6, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey frendz,


Where I Can download ultramp3 skins for my mobile?

Please help I tried too much but no useful till now.


----------



## whoopy_whale (Jun 14, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I have a Samsung SGH C210 mobile.I have enabled GPRS.
Can you suggest some good wap sites to get Java games,please?


----------



## joshi_ban (Jun 18, 2006)

F**K

sucks

www.jiwang.org/erryz
loads of tools and everything

contains free wares, games and wallpapers, ; if mods think its illegal, they can delete the link.

think u


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jun 18, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				joshi_ban said:
			
		

> F**K
> 
> sucks



Post reported for using slang.

Also, for loadz of games, softs, music, vidz for mobile, check mobineedz.com


----------



## sam_1710 (Jun 30, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hi people....
My fren has got a N 3250.. (has a Symbian S60 v3 OS)
and not able to find suitable apps .. or games...(Note : S60 v3 is not backward compatible!)
Please suggest me some links for the apps....
Thank You.


----------



## bonnie (Jul 25, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

here's a couple of sites where you can download mobile stuff for free.
www.foneyah.com
www.gamesali.com


----------



## gindimane (Jul 30, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

i have a LG C2500 phone.it has a cam but cant record videos.is there any software by which i can record videos.also are there any other softwares for this phone?it supports java
also for other guys,tagtag.com site has lot of java stuff


----------



## azzu (Aug 5, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hey check this site www.funmaza.com u cant find better phone software site and also gindimane lg c2500 is not supposed to capture videos its only up to taking pics and there no such softs for it


----------



## Dipen01 (Aug 22, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey...

Can anyone suggest me Good Video Player for SE W810i

The inbuild player doest play videos in Full Screen..!! and so its very distracting...

I hav searched getjar...but no use...

Thanx,,


----------



## Sambit_Lucky (Aug 24, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

There is no good link here.Guys provide some good link to get all the new sybian software.Okey man I give you the link from which you can get all the think you want man.
*www.nokiasoftware.nl/
*www.crazy4mobilez.com/

 I think these two links are enough to get all the software.Check it man and enjoy.
Sambit(*_*)


----------



## mohammed_intekhab (Sep 13, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hello for alll these go to

*img181.imageshack.us/img181/6822/postedimagidrp8.gif
www.homesite.mobile9.com/mohammed_intekhab


----------



## appu (Sep 16, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Here is the best of all sites *www.gsmhacks.com
Its now in a new avatar. check it out


----------



## mobilegeek (Sep 16, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> For classrooms where cellphone use is forbidden, students have found a ring tone that many adults cannot hear
> 
> This ringtone consists of a very high pitch sound which is audiable to only the young , have fun .
> 
> ...



isnt this confusing ..



			
				ax3 said:
			
		

> Dont use this ringtone ... it damages ur hearing senses after a certain amount of time or usage ...
> 
> 
> read WEDnesday`s TOI or mumbai mirror ...


----------



## sejal (Sep 22, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

snip


----------



## Mangal Pandey (Sep 24, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

can some1 tell me how to maximize my wallpaper in N 6630. ie the wallpaper doesnt goes in full screen. what should be the resoulution / size for having it in full screen for my N6630.


----------



## khin007 (Sep 24, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

www.mobuniverse.com


----------



## ketanbodas (Sep 25, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Thread is getting better and better. Thnaks for the KHAZANA.


----------



## sabret00the (Sep 26, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

wow this is too good man.Really very helpful


----------



## niks999 (Sep 30, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

where to get downloads for k750i???


----------



## SE><IE (Oct 19, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I can't seem to find out which OS the MOTO-RAZR v3i runs on. 
can anyone lead me the way? Throw some garbage too(read: MOTO-RAZR v3i applications etc).  Now since I'm writing this this reply Why not ask how to install applications in RAZR


----------



## ::vicky:: (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

pls any body tell me downloads of k750i plz plz everything


----------



## Pathik (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

@vicky wat do u want ...????
for apps/games getjar.com


----------



## iMav (Oct 20, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

i think he wants all ... apps, games, and eveything dats available for se fones ....


----------



## sejal (Nov 7, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

snip - illegal


----------



## yrakesh78 (Nov 17, 2006)

*Re: Useful Applications for CellFons.*

hi friends
how can i retrive removed missed calls and received and dialed call on my mobile nokia N72 is there any software 



			
				anandk said:
			
		

> Some Useful Applications for Symbian/Nokia/CellFons...
> 
> here is an indicative list of some mobile phone applications, which are quite useful. a short desciption is given where reqd, along with the link where posbl. some are freeware but some are share/trial ware.
> 
> ...


----------



## pirates1323 (Nov 23, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

*Ok here it is list of sites.. posted in this thread*

*www.mobuniverse.com/
*www.imserba.com/
*www.gamesali.com/
*www.foneyah.com/
*www.funmaza.com/
*www.nokiasoftware.nl/
*www.crazy4mobilez.com/
*www.gsmhacks.com/
*www.thefunplanet.com
*nokiawallpapers.c-o.in/
*www.zedge.net/
*www.getjar.com/
*www.muskurahat.com/mobile/
*www.mobango.com/
*cellphoneforums.net/
*www.wallpaperspecial.com/
*www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=119405
*mid.sr-ultimate.com/
*www.freehinditones.com/
*free.ringtones.lt/
*www.mobile9.com/


----------



## optumsprime (Nov 23, 2006)

*Re: Useful Applications for CellFons.*



			
				yrakesh78 said:
			
		

> hi friends
> how can i retrive removed missed calls and received and dialed call on my mobile nokia N72 is there any software




delete ur log if ur problem is not slove then format ur phone by this code *#7370#


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 8, 2006)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

@forcrack

_Reported again..._


----------



## NahSoR (Jan 1, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

am i allowed to submit a site which has all the softs for free? I think it is illegal website....

But I see Mobango.com and they also have a lot of cracked apps......

Can i submit the site?


----------



## panacea_amc (Jan 10, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hey buddys, u need not to go on hunting for games and applets,.....just search for the concerned torrent and download it using any torrent software like "utorrent" etc...


----------



## daivagna (Jan 17, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

can i download application in my motorola v3i ???????? i want to download answer machine but i do not know how can it be done.......plz help......


----------



## bonnie (Jan 23, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

heres another good site *www.desidls.com


----------



## NahSoR (Jan 29, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Guys, this is one of the biggest and most up to dat symbian sites i have encountered:

www.symbian-mobile.org

*i7.tinypic.com/2l8j7l5.gif


----------



## SE><IE (Feb 2, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Is there any java pdf reader for RAZR V3i?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Useful Applications for CellFons.*



			
				yrakesh78 said:
			
		

> hi friends
> how can i retrive removed missed calls and received and dialed call on my mobile nokia N72 is there any software


clear the log man...


----------



## sejal (Feb 14, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Great site for PC & Mobile stuff

www.mobilesmania,jconserv.net

*satisfaction guarantee*


----------



## emily (Feb 17, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

 I think mp3 to ringtone gold is a powerful ringtone converter software , you can find it at *www.oursdownload.com/mp3-to-wav,wav-to-mp3,mp3-to-ringtone.html


----------



## NahSoR (Feb 19, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

*www.symbian-mobile.org

*i7.tinypic.com/2l8j7l5.gif

This sites just amazin, they have everything FREE and they solve all your probs and queries


----------



## mns.saraf (Mar 13, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

can any one send link for theams of sony ericsson K750i
n how to install than in mobile


----------



## jayanta2007 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Where to download stuff for Nokia 6600??*

visit *site4u.peperonity.com  all r free


----------



## sabret00the (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

*Help!!! Cant find any sites to download games and apps for Sony Ericsson K790i*


----------



## emily (Mar 15, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Why not to make your favorite ringtones ? It is easy ,  I have using mp3 to ringtone gold to make my ringtones for a long time , it works pretty good , just download it at *www.oursdownload.com/mp3-to-wav,wav-to-mp3,mp3-to-ringtone.html


----------



## fly2naresh (Mar 18, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

these are some of the websites for mobile
free java games
list of sms collection
hundreds of wallpapers
mobile ringtones and games
go to this website to download top 5 mobile games *absinthesyringe.blogspot.com/2007/02/top-mobile-games-free-download.html


----------



## mrgenious (Mar 19, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				fly2naresh said:
			
		

> these are some of the websites for mobile
> free java games
> list of sms collection
> hundreds of wallpapers
> ...


 
Wow! really very good links buddy...


----------



## mns.saraf (Mar 20, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hi friends
i am using nokia 6600 . i want to extend my video shooting length, which is 9 second at this time.some one suggested to use philips camcoder pro . so plz send me the link of this software or suggest some other software for the same


----------



## orion420 (Apr 2, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

My Favourites - Best Of The Lot
These games run on sony ericsson, motorola, samsung and almost all nokia handsets

*More Links:*
www.mobilehut.blogspot.com
www.mobilesof.blogspot.com


----------



## prasanta.voiceoflove (Apr 23, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Download symbian softwares, latest 3gp videos, wallpapers, musical love e-greetings, full hindi & english mp3, thousands of ringtones, mp3 tones, special mobile themes,sms zone, games, antivirus & lots of utilities. So visit us today and recharge your mobile.



 *voice-of-love.peperonity.com & *hindi-ringtones.peperonity.com   
*jayanta2007.googlepages.com/vol.jpg


----------



## nangia.nikhil (May 1, 2007)

*URGENT.. plz help*

Hey DIGITIANS,
can u plz post some links for new applications for N72..
there r so many threads here which is confusing,
plz help me guys..


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Jun 8, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

plz appz for s40 v3


----------



## SWASTIK_30930 (Jun 19, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

is there any free site from where i can download free software which connect nokia 6600 by bluetooth to that software ........ just to send or recieve sms ......pc to my nokia 6600

plz  reply                        swastik_30930@hotmail.com


----------



## lelin123 (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

some cool java games *groups.yahoo.com/group/selin123


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Jul 6, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

^^Noob spammer
*www.smileyarena.com/emoticons/Emotions/Laught/laught23.gif


----------



## sunny2585 (Jul 6, 2007)

hi
its cool wallpapers in thinkdight nice games

even this site contains more mobile stuff check it out

www.mymobile143.com


----------



## vimalonline (Jul 9, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Check out www.vimalonline.com for the tamil,hindi and english ringtones...


----------



## go4saket (Jul 11, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I have sorted a few really good softwares for Symbian 60 Series phones. Check them at *www.4shared.com/dir/3223528/326e45c0/Softwares.html

*Acrobat Reader*
A PDF file reader for your mobile.

*Advanced Call Manager 2*
A software with multiple utilities like Call cheater, Answering machine, Fax etc

*Advanced Device Lock 1
*Lets you lock your complete cell phone as well as any particular program or feature in your phone.

*Application Manager 1.04
*Check out the running applications in your mobile and switch off any that you dont want to be running. Also displayed the total memory and free memory.

*Background Music 1.5
*Turn any music or recorded sound in the backgroung of your call.

*Beep Off 3.02
*Turn off the annoying beep sound while recording calls.

*Call Recorder 1.03
*Record any/all outgoing/incoming calls on your mobile without any time limit.

*FExplorer 1.17
*Behaves exactly like indows explorer in your computer and allows you to check any file present on your phone.

*Guardian
*This is a mobile tracking software. Now even if your mobile gets stolen, you can easily track it down.

*Msdict Concise Oxford Eng Dictionary N Thesaurus
*Dictionary & Thesaurus in your pocket.

*Notepad 1.59
*Notes in your mobile is quote featureless. This enhanced version behaves exactly like the one in your computer.

*Oxford Cincise Dictionary
*Dictionary in your pocket.

*Power MP3 2.41
*Mp3 player for your mobile.

*SMS Timer
*Set the time when you want to send a particular SMS and this software automatically sends that SMS at the scheduled time.

*Time Machine 1.5
*Organiser with enhanced features.

*Ultimate Voice Recorder 2.32
*Record anything including outgoing/incoming calls in your mobile.

*Xpense Travel 1.03
*Track all your expences through this software.

*XXL Screensaver
*A few new and good screensavers for your mobile.


----------



## rajesh894 (Jul 23, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Free Mobile Content 

Hi,

Very cool site and it is free mobile content

*www.mobileapples.com/


Select one (Wallpaper, Ringtone, Game, Application, Theme, Screensaver, 

Video), 

Option 1
Save it on your computer. Transfer to your mobile.

Option 1
From your mobile go to *www.mobileapples.com/wap/

Type the wap code, You can find the wap code on the screensaver page. 

If you are using GPRS your service provider may charge you. If you are 

using WIFI everything is free.

You can request for mobile screensavaers at mobileapples forum . Some one 

will post for you.

*mobileapples.com/phpbb2/


Good Luck.
Raj


----------



## adi87 (Aug 2, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Guyz please help me with software n applications for Moto SLVR L9


----------



## BeingHarsh (Aug 3, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

give some links for nokia series 40 mobile for downloading themes, apps, etc


----------



## ismaakeel (Aug 4, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

~snipped~

against forum rules.. post edited


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Aug 15, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				BeingHarsh said:
			
		

> give some links for nokia series 40 mobile for downloading themes, apps, etc


 
Site 1---> www.getjar.com

Site 2---> *gallery.mobile9.com

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Tech$oft (Aug 18, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

HI im using K750i i need especially java apps for my phone and a mp3 player
Coluld u suggest me some site or link


----------



## dashingdhruv (Aug 27, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hey guys,can anyone here suggest me a software for N72 which can play flash files.......or a software which can convert flash(.flv) files to common video files?

any of the two will work.


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 4, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				adi87 said:
			
		

> Guyz please help me with software n applications for Moto SLVR L9


 Follow me here and here


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 13, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

w300i games and apps


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Sep 14, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

ne one has Total recall full version....i need it badly....plzzzz


----------



## jyotirupam (Oct 12, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Required Racing & Adventure games for Nokia E50.


----------



## orionindia (Oct 12, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Add new cool site to this that i found out to suit all ur requirements
*pixhost.eu/avaxhome/avaxhome/2007-08-21/Ishizu_Style___Tropical.jpg

*Satisfaction To The Max*
www.mymobilehut.blogspot.com


----------



## jyotirupam (Oct 15, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

www.mymobile.blogspot.com

Its Non Opening. Suggest New one ...Plz


----------



## orionindia (Oct 15, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				jyotirupam said:
			
		

> www.mymobile.blogspot.com
> 
> Its Non Opening. Suggest New one ...Plz



Sorry Its WWW.MYMOBILEHUT.BLOGSPOT.COM


----------



## puzzleslover (Oct 23, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hi all,

i found website that gives money for solving puzzles  , please help me in solving them    . the website is www.jadook.com


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 24, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

guys there is any software which can change nokia phone book number to lg phones


----------



## appu (Oct 26, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Check out this new website
*www.bondhackerz.com/forums.html

its offering free vip for 2 months


----------



## girish.g (Nov 16, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

themes for k790 which changes the looks of the menu


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Can anyone find me the Airtel Blackberry mp3 ringtone ?


----------



## azzu (Nov 17, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

^ ya i to want it


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 17, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I found it myself.. but donnu y its incommplete

*rapidshare.com/files/70291028/AIRTELblackberry.mp3.html


----------



## sun_rane007 (Nov 29, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				pirates1323 said:
			
		

> *Ok here it is list of sites.. posted in this thread*
> 
> *www.mobuniverse.com/
> *www.imserba.com/
> ...



 Thanks


----------



## MasterMinds (Nov 30, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

here r the themes which wre not for w200 cell phones {atleast i dint found anywhere}
*rapidshare.com/files/73252454/Glazz_128x160.thm
*rapidshare.com/files/73253153/Vista_premium.thm:cool:


----------



## Cool G5 (Nov 30, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I am in search for some good site for Symbian themes.I use Nokia 3230.

Also I am not able to register at Zedge.com.It says you can start using Zedge as soon as you fill the details but the page is blank with no fields to fill????

Help me.


----------



## ajayritik (Nov 30, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Can someone give me place from where I can download games for my SE K 750i?


----------



## shantanu (Dec 1, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Where i can download softwares for my Voq A10 (sierra)


----------



## Sreeejith (Dec 4, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				ajayritik said:
			
		

> Can someone give me place from where I can download games for my SE K 750i?


There is a thread in K750i club on Orkut.com which have more than 500 games for K750i  I download about 50 games from there


----------



## girish.g (Dec 6, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

got k790 themes from orkut


----------



## expertno.1 (Dec 15, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



			
				shantanu said:
			
		

> Where i can download softwares for my Voq A10 (sierra)



*www.imserba.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=74 


Thanks
Regards.....
Expertno.1


----------



## Parano!d (Dec 16, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

//some themes & walkman skins by me on my sign


----------



## rahul964 (Dec 27, 2007)

*Check Out the Latest Wonderful Mobile Collections!!*

Download:
*rapidshare.com/files/76909304/Lovely_Mobile_Wallpapers.rar


----------



## koolbluez (Dec 27, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Some great freeware I got for my S60 3rd edition OS

*File Browsers
*
    * FExplorer - File explorer.
    * SExplorer - Simple file explorer.
    * SysExplorer - Extensible file and system explorer.
    * Y-Browser - Another file system browser.

*Tools
*
    * AutoLock - Automatic keylocking.
    * Calcium - Very slick looking calculator.
    * cCalc - Simple freeware calculator.
    * cCam - Simple camera capture with no flash or sound.
    * cClock - Clock screensaver
    * Chords - Application for displaying guitar chords.
    * Contact Transfer - Transfer contacts between phones.
    * Dictionary - A quick look up dictionary.
    * DROS - DOS like shell and BASIC interpreter.
    * HourPower - Read aloud the current time, best used via shortcut.
    * IfInfo - View current network interface Information.
    * LogExport - Export the Call Register data to a CSV file.
    * mLock - Quick and simple keybad locking.
    * Mobile Weather - Detailed weather reports.
    * OggPlay - Multi-formt audio player.
    * PowerBoot - Start applications on startup.
    * PuTTY - A free SSH client.
    * rotateMe - Small app to rotate your screen like when in Gallery.
    * S60SpotOn - Use camera flash as torch.
    * ScreenSnapS60 - Capture screenshots of your phone.
    * Screenshot - Capture screenshots of your phone.
    * SymbianBible - Bible reader.
    * TextQuick - Scans through your Inbox and shows who your SMS the most
    * VNC Viewer - VNC Viewer for Symbian.
    * Y-Tasks - Collection of development helper tools.

*Games*

    * Bantumi - Stategy board game.
    * Frozen Bubble - Use a cannon to group 3 or more bubbles together.
    * MiniBlaster - Game inspired by the old classics Bomberman and DynaBlaster.
    * S-Tris 2 - Tetris clone.

*P2P Downloads*

    * PeerBox - Access open P2P networks from your mobile.
    * Symella - Gnutella file-sharing clien.
    * SymTorrent - A symbian BitTorrent client.

*Nokia Open Source Projects*

    * Mobile Web Server - Apache port to Symbian.
    * Python for S60 - A port of Python to the S60 platform.
    * S60 Internet Radio - Internet radio streaming.
    * Symbian Perl - Perl for Symbian phones.


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 27, 2007)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

anything for 3500 classic ?

specially music player........... it is  s40 .............I guess  v3(s40 v3)


----------



## appu (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hey guys if u need mobile themes then plz do look at my blog for nokia N-series themes.

 Nokia N-Series Themes


----------



## karina_got_it (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hey i need link to applications for nokia 5610. i need appliction like folder lock.

note: its a s40 mobile


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 9, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

@appu - your blog is nice.
I downloaded some good themes for my phone.
Update the themes regularly.


----------



## duoduo (Jan 12, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

it is great.

*www.mpbus.net/(S(0-mymobile-0-0-0))/Themes/download-0-1.html
*www.mpbus.net/(S(0-mymobile-0-0-0))/Games/download-0-1.html
*www.mpbus.net/(S(0-mymobile-0-0-0))/Ringtones/download-0-1.html
*www.mpbus.net/(S(0-mymobile-0-0-0))/Wallpapers/download-0-1.html
*www.mpbus.net/(S(0-mymobile-0-0-0))/Softwares/download-0-1.html
*www.mpbus.net/(S(0-mymobile-0-0-0))/Videos/download-0-1.html*www.mpbus.net


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 18, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Nice Ringtones 

Washing Powder Nirma mp3 Ringtone
*w15.easy-share.com/15192591.html

Malgudi Days Mp3 Ringtone
*w14.easy-share.com/15193771.html

Hello Hello (cool Ringtone)
*w13.easy-share.com/15193861.html


----------



## bonnie (Jan 19, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

heres a new site that has motion themes for sony k850i and w910i.www.shake-se.com


----------



## Hitboxx (Jan 19, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



Rockstar11 said:


> Nice Ringtones
> 
> Washing Powder Nirma mp3 Ringtone
> *w15.easy-share.com/15192591.html
> ...


Thanks, can you also provide that Lifebuoy ringtone if it exists 

the one that goes.., thandharusti ki raksha karta hai lifebuoy, lifebuoy hai jahan, thandharusti hai vahaaaaan, liffffffffffffebbbbbuoy.


----------



## jayanta_sarkar (Feb 11, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

also check *mobiplanet.in


----------



## Shasanka_Gogoi (Feb 18, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Can I get some help regarding my NOKIA 6265 regarding softwares???


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Feb 19, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

The best forum for free mobile stuff (Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications, Games or anything else) : 

*www.ipmart-forum.com/
Make a free account and go to the respective section.

You dont need to go anywhere else searching for stuff.


@drgrudge
Kindly merge this in the opening post as it will fulfill all the requirements of all the cellphone users.

Thanks


----------



## dare_devil (Feb 22, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

i need a mobile simulator, so that i can check games app on that before instaling on mobile.
do any one know any software


----------



## Itz_Me!!! (Feb 25, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



dare_devil said:


> i need a mobile simulator, so that i can check games app on that before instaling on mobile.
> do any one know any software



You will find it on the above mentioned site..


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 25, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

nice work ..... i like www.symbianfreeware.com ..... and used to visit www.symbiangalaxy.com forum .....


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Mar 31, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Has anyone used teashark browser from wap.teashark.com . . . It fails while initializing . . Anyone got through it


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 2, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



drgrudge said:


> I see a lot of threads where members ask for Cellphone Ringtones, Wallpapers & Games etc.. so made a thread where we can see the sites. In case there are any illegal sites mentioned below plz PM any mod and we can remove the same.
> 
> So all the threads asking for the same will be closed (or deleted).
> 
> ...



 themes sites r there 4 nokia N series fones.....

& also full version N-Gage Games sites


----------



## nsbindra (Apr 21, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Good Collection!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 21, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



Hitboxx said:


> Thanks, can you also provide that Lifebuoy ringtone if it exists
> 
> the one that goes.., thandharusti ki raksha karta hai lifebuoy, lifebuoy hai jahan, thandharusti hai vahaaaaan, liffffffffffffebbbbbuoy.



not available


----------



## heartripple (Apr 22, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

very very helpful and useful thread


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 1, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Laley Phone Toh Uthaley [Funny Mp3 Ringtone]  

*www.mediafire.com/?9s331m1dvmi


----------



## ZERO.DEGREE (Jun 4, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Humm nice topic


----------



## jayanta_sarkar (Jun 5, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Download  latest hindi mp3,videos,full version symbian softwares,exciting java games,hot actress & awesome nature wallpapers..read mobile gossips,breaking news,get automatic weather report and live cricket score update,create ur own text logo,upload 25 mb files directly from mobile,meet new friends & lots more waiting for you..only on
 *www.mobiplanet.in

BEST SITE FOR MOBILE GAME ADDICTS

*GameloftWap.com


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

most of the games on Nokia 6300 are only using half the screen.....


----------



## dhanusaud (Jul 10, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

for s60v3 svg themes...redirect your webpage to *bhajani.blogsome.com 
all new, & completely free


----------



## Rasyk (Jul 15, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I need coreplayer for n70 with galary patch,


----------



## ananth2ananth (Aug 6, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

visit www.mosh.nokia.com


----------



## hydengene (Dec 9, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

There are lot of posts related to downloads of various ringtones,wallpapers,screen savers an all in this post.This post is wonderful ,great knowledge can be shared from this post.I would like to suggest one URL which can be used for the downloading of the  various categories of ringtones.*jmpbi.com/


----------



## hydengene (Dec 11, 2008)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

This post has really helped me a lot in gaining a great knowledge related to various ring tone downloads,now a days these ring tone downloads ,has become a  great  deal.i would like to suggest you a site where you can download various categories of ringtones.*jmpbi.com/


----------



## vishald (Jan 7, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

FOR MOBILE MOVIES


*74.125.95.132/search?q=cache:17UZi2MbIjgJ:moviesmobile.net/+moviesmobile.net&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=1


----------



## kiran_p (Jan 10, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

nice collections...
Thanks!!


----------



## punkdeepu (Jan 11, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

please provide any download link for softwares of nokia n81 any website will do but please make sure it is for free


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 11, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



thewisecrab said:


> most of the games on Nokia 6300 are only using half the screen.....



Download games which match the resolution of your phone's screen. I think 6300 has a display resolution of 240*320 pixels.


----------



## yogisworld (Jan 20, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

i was looking for a mobile dictionary for nokia 2760 which can be downloaded from mobile.tried @ getjar.com but they are too big,not able to download correct version of virant chaun.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 20, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Useful thread.


----------



## PhB (Jan 24, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

My signature.
vv


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jan 31, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

how to unlock a pre activated phone, so that we could use already existing sim,

model SE T303.


----------



## kushal.7 (Feb 6, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Tell me good software which can hide the files on sony ericsson k810i.


----------



## yogisworld (Apr 16, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

my aunty wants gayatri mantra ringtone on mobile (nokia 1650) which does not have bluetooth,gprs facility.


----------



## sujoyp (Apr 16, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

u forgot composers in old b/w phones...

*Gayatri Mantra 1 *
                                             4e1 4e1 16d1 16e1 16- 16g1 16e1 8- 16- 16e1 16- 16e1 16- 8e1 16a1 16g1 16e1 16d1 16- 16d1 16d1 8- 16- 16d1 16c1 16c1 16d1 16d1 16- 16d1 16e1 8c1 16- 16d1 16d1 16- 8- 8c1 8c1 8d1 16e1 16- 16d1 32d1 32e1 32d1 32- 16c1 8c1
*Gayatri Mantra 2 *
                                             4fi 4f1 16#d1 8f1 16#g1 4f1 8f1 16f1 16f1 8f1 16#d1 16f1 8#d1 16#d1 4#d1 8c1 8#d1 8#d1 8#d1 16c1 8#d1 16#d1 4#d1 8#d1 16#d1 4#d1 8#c1 8#c1 8#d1 8f1 16#d1 8#c1 16#d1 4#c1 4f2 4f1 16#d1 8f1 16g1 4f1 8f1 16f1 16f1 8f1 16f1 16f1 8f1 16#g1 16f1 8#d1 16#g1 4#d1 8c1 8#d1 8#d1 8#d1 16c1 8#d1 16#d1 4#d1 8#c1 8#c1 8#d1 8f1 16#d1 8#c1 16#d1 4#c1 4f2 4f1 16#d1 8f1 16#g1 4f1 8f1 16f1 16f1 8f1 16#g1 16f1 8#d1


enjoy
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
Method to compose ring tones in NOKIA mobiles: 
                                             Key pad keys anonymous: 
                                             1 – note c 
  2 – note d 
  3 – note e 
  4 – note f 
  5 – note g 
  6 – note a 
  7 – note b 
  8 – decrease time duration of note in steps like 1, 2, 4, 8, 16, 32 
  9 – increase time duration of note in steps like 32, 16, 8, 4, 2, 1 
  '*' – change tone of specified note 1, 2, 3 
‘0' – for space between notes 
'#' – to change the note into sharp note 
                                             Always name your ring tone starting with $. 
  Example: $gayatri1, $yugkipukar, $abnavayugki


----------



## jamesdennis (Apr 23, 2009)

*Free MP3 Ringtones*

Are you paying for ringtones for your cell phone? You do not have to pay you can get the Free MP3 Ringtones


----------



## kwimp (May 10, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey Harrys 
This Is  Such A different type of game i have never seen this type game before this and i play this game really enjoyable game.


----------



## ziha786 (May 12, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Can i Download this video from youtube and play in offline.


----------



## chinnaa_r (May 12, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hi friends.......

i have nokia 5130 xpressmusic

can anyone tell the jar file games & antivirus for my mobile


----------



## chinnaa_r (May 12, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



ziha786 said:


> Can i Download this video from youtube and play in offline.




surely u can download that video and save it to a flv format in local


----------



## ziha786 (May 12, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Yes But I can't Attached With Another Level. Now I will Play this Game Online.


----------



## ziha786 (May 12, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey Chinnaa If You Want To download Games you just go to Download option in your phone there is different categories just go to games category and download games through GPRS.





chinnaa_r said:


> hi friends.......
> 
> i have nokia 5130 xpressmusic
> 
> can anyone tell the jar file games & antivirus for my mobile


----------



## abhi1301 (May 27, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey please someone suggest me a freeware for Answering machine in my mobile that can work for all the callers and a link if possible I've tried autopilot but it needs a list and I need something that just starts for all the callers

Please PM me if u have any details


----------



## ian glantz (Jun 27, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Another nice collection of free and original ringtones is *www.oringz.com. 

PS: great thread for mobile stuff!


----------



## vijkam (Jul 7, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

How to convert sony ericsson W800i cellphone to webcam


----------



## gks20 (Jul 9, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Now mobile phones are equipped with various factors affecting the development and application. To know the appropriate application for your device, mobile testing is required. Mobiquest's *Mobile Test Centre* offers *mobile application and testing services* to simplify the testing needs of applications developers, service providers and handset manufacturers. To know details visit the website- **www.mobiletestcentre.com/*


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jul 11, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I have a Nokia 5130 XpressMusic (Symbian S40, Feature Pack 3 I guess).

I want a Java scientific calculator and a PDF viewer with autobookmark.


----------



## virilecliffhanger (Aug 2, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Guys I'm so proud... I replaced my iPhone 2G's battery wid the one I bought it online which is twice as powerful as the original...  now its working amazing... thought i bent the plastic case near the dock a little... still as I use the crystal casing which ensures that phone's in intact and don't have to bother even when you drop it off on the floor .... 
This is what I exactly followed... they are awesome www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlkKQoUlOQg  Congratulate me!

I've been using  guitar rock, assassin's creed, nfs uc, mxtube, yxflash, dtunes and many other heavy weight apps for almost 1.5 yrs now and the battery died off.... i mean .. it doesn't hold charge for more than 3 hr or so..... So now I've got a battery which keeps iphone going for almost 2 days.... ! WOW!


----------



## chinnaa_r (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hi,

You need to visit *gallery.mobile9.com* for 5130 softwares, themes & games etc

It's all are super man



MetalheadGautham said:


> I have a Nokia 5130 XpressMusic (Symbian S40, Feature Pack 3 I guess).
> 
> I want a Java scientific calculator and a PDF viewer with autobookmark.


----------



## chinnaa_r (Aug 3, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hi,

Thanks for ur reply

You r method is chargable, but i need free, i found that anyway thanks man



ziha786 said:


> Hey Chinnaa If You Want To download Games you just go to Download option in your phone there is different categories just go to games category and download games through GPRS.


----------



## chinnaa_r (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Free MP3 Ringtones*



jamesdennis said:


> Are you paying for ringtones for your cell phone? You do not have to pay you can get the Free MP3 Ringtones



How does get it?


----------



## ajith_yst (Dec 1, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hey guys is there a way to make g talk work on windows mobile6x hlp pls...


----------



## happy_b (Dec 10, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Honest review on N97 mini n its applications....
  *tinyurl.com/ycuk4er


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey..is there any HTC like theme for s60 3rd phones...


----------



## Mike84 (Dec 28, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

hello,

can anyone tell me if .. are tehre any 3rd party softwares avaliable for samsung star? I saw somewhere that it had a disadvantage taht it doesnt support divx out of the box. So, i guess it can be installed later. But i cant find any place for anything to be downloaded for this phone from net. So, can someone please let me know if there are any such places to download?


----------



## appu (Dec 30, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

for nokia nseries themes
visit *4 Ur Mobile Only*

For Nokia 5800, N97 and other touch phones and other nseries phones themes
visit *Nokia Symbian Themes*
*Direct Download*

These sites have around 1000 themes from themers all over the world and best part is that you dont need to register to download themes.

here is my personal site where i design nokia themes.
*Bluffy Symbian Designs*


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 31, 2009)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Can anybody suggest a mobile for price not exceeding Rs 3000. Preferably Nokia or Sony Ericcson models.


----------



## maria_david202 (Mar 12, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Free Mobile Ringtones and Bulk Ringtones
*www.bulkringtones.com/


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 13, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*



KaranTh85 said:


> Hey..is there any HTC like theme for s60 3rd phones...



Here you go.


----------



## pradeepcec (May 21, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Mobile wallpapers for FREE download 
*wallpapers.here4mobile.in


----------



## talwar (Jun 3, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Shopping List 2.0:- 
This little app allows you to create lists of  commonly needed items, can add different shops too, and runs in edit  list mode or shop mode. Very good easy to use, just installed this app  on my phone and it works perfectly. Ive been searching for a good  shopping app and ive finally found it. 
*store.ovi.com/content/26805


----------



## kelly (Jun 15, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

YouTube
It's really a great invention.The only thing which i don't  like is after installation during the initialization process it does not  give INDIA as a.country in options,i selected US,hope it will not  affect anything and the management will look after this concern.Thank to  OVI, NOKIA & last but not the least to YOU TUBE workers.
*store.ovi.com/content/22949


----------



## shellyagal (Jun 24, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Now it is so easy to make your own ringtones. All we need is to select our favourtie MP3 song, and upload it on AAfter Search by typing 'ringtone:' (without quotes) in the search box. It will split the MP3 into 20 secs ringtones. Select the interesting section of the song/music from 20 secs segments.  Have fun!


----------



## kelly (Jun 24, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Goal.com Mobile
News offers the most comprehensive content for fans  on the move, with the latest developments, live scores, player profiles  and more ensuring you can stay connected to the World Cup wherever you  are.
Ovi Store: Goal.com Mobile


----------



## davidtwhittle (Jul 10, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Thanks to all thread user to post all the links.I want to download some themes for my nokia 5800 express music and i think i will find it from one of these sites.


----------



## CyberKID (Aug 4, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Guys you all can check sites such as OwnSkin: Free Nokia Themes, Nokia Theme Creator, SonyEricsson Themes, Mobile Themes, Free ringtones, themes, wallpapers, games. Millions of downloads for your mobile phone | Zedge, GetJar - Appsolutely Everything for Nokia, BlackBerry, Android, Samsung, Sony Ericsson, LG, Palm., Freeware for Symbian s60 3rd and 5th edition. Free software downloads for Symbian Nokia phones., Our favorite Symbian apps | Symbian, Free ringtones, themes, wallpapers, mobile games for mobile phone - mobile9, ShareJar.com - Share your Mobile Java Software!, etc, to name a few.


----------



## Thonnyjoson (Aug 5, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

There are more links about ringtone and wallpapers..
Extreme Whitener


----------



## seenjhon (Aug 13, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hi., thanks for the sharing... i recently unlocked my Nokia N 75 mobile  phone using the unlock code from this site Super Unlock Codes - Unlocking ain't a problem with super unlock codes!  and now i would like to install game in my mobile. is it possible to  install the game and play in my mobile phone?


----------



## crapface (Aug 19, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Fring
using fring on my nokia 5235, its amazingly stable, converged in one place gtalk, twitter, yahoo  etc awesome handling, video calls run smooth... In short best app in  telecoms world! Excellent
Ovi Store: fring Free Videocalls,Calls,IM


----------



## ajayritik (Aug 19, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Guys can anyone suggest some good application for Nokia 5233. Something like Office Applications, text viewers, pdf viewers, Divxplayer


----------



## sughreev (Aug 20, 2010)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Monsterilla
  Great game to pick up and play at a moment's notice. Pass on to friends with hardly an explanation and they will be able to play too.

My only criticism is that it's frustrating when you are doing well to getting a high score and then you are presented with a play area has no possible move. You watch the clock tick down with your score just 20pts away from your best and there is nothing you can do about it.

Overall, well worth downloading!
    Ovi Store: Monsterilla


----------



## luralin (Dec 18, 2010)

*Re: Useful Applications for CellFons.*



anandk said:


> Some Useful Applications for Symbian/Nokia/CellFons...
> 
> here is an indicative list of some mobile phone applications, which are quite useful. a short desciption is given where reqd, along with the link where posbl. some are freeware but some are share/trial ware.
> 
> ...



Very awesome information,thank you for your games.


----------



## spider (Jan 19, 2011)

*Indian group buying website comes up with a never before offer*

Samsung Galaxy Tab at just Rs.50, can you believe it? Yes it's shocking but true!
Indian group buying website Groupoff.com is giving away the Tablet PC worth Rs. 36,500 at just Rs. 50. Don't think of it as a gimmick. Don't just think of it as a lottery. People will be selected on a lottery basis. But only those selected ones will be charged Rs. 50 for the devices. Rest of the purchasers will be refunded the amount.

Check out more at www.groupoff.com


----------



## shiwa436 (Feb 23, 2011)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Can anyone help me in clearing a (inocent) doubt..

Can I install any applications, themes on my MAXX mobile, MX404.

I wonder if it allows to do anything..


----------



## abhishekkjain (Mar 16, 2011)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

Hey guy just now UC 7.6 released.

New features:
1, Share on Facebook and Twitter;

Improvements:
1, Render optimization;
2, Auto-install of themes after downloading;
3, Hotkey adaptation for QWERT Java phone;


Visit wap.ucweb.com to download.

Wait for full Change log.


----------



## Samantha (Mar 24, 2011)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I found an app called Call Cheater. It makes background noise to fool your boss, and has a disconnected feature to make it seem like your phone is disconnected.  Its on the Android market, but I can't find it anymore. Can someone send me a link where to find it?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

A nice software for Nokia Symbian phones to take 360 degree pics....its a paid software though-

Download- Panoman

Download PanoMan 3.0.610 for Symbian Free Trial - PanoMan generates panoramic images, up to 40 Megapixel size automatically and without manual work. - Softpedia


----------



## martincrow (Jun 17, 2011)

*re: Mobile Ringtones, Wallpapers, Applications/Softwares & Games*

I have Samsung S-5200, it is a slider phone, i want to download themes for it, i want to know the web address for it.


----------

